# Toronto Maple Leafs lose to zamboni driver



## spek9 (Feb 23, 2020)

Literally... Carolina lost both goalies due to injury, so they strapped the pads onto the zamboni driver. Toronto still lost.

Sigh. Another year, another non-parade.









Hurricanes use emergency backup goalie against Maple Leafs


The Carolina Hurricanes had to use an emergency backup goalie against the Toronto Maple Leafs after James Reimer and Petr Mrazek were injured during the game.




www.nhl.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

My wife told me about this. lol {she is not a sports fan}


----------



## Brettman (Feb 23, 2020)

Glad I wasn’t watching haha


----------



## Superbad421 (Feb 23, 2020)

What a disgrace but I'm not much better I'm a sens fan...


----------



## Superbad421 (Feb 23, 2020)

poop


----------



## Brettman (Feb 23, 2020)

The Sens? Gross...


----------



## Superbad421 (Feb 23, 2020)

At least it's not the Montreal Canadians eh...


----------



## Superbad421 (Feb 23, 2020)

It's always a big fight with my family me and my dad are hardcore sens fans the grand parents loves the Canadians and the uncle's are all for Toronto .. Always a texting match of memes when one or the other loses or wins .


----------



## spek9 (Feb 23, 2020)

I wasn't watching either, but it sure would have been hilarious if they sent the zamboni driver out between the 2nd and 3rd to clean the ice still strapped in the pads LOL


----------



## spek9 (Feb 23, 2020)

Superbad421 said:


> It's always a big fight with my family me and my dad are hardcore sens fans the grand parents loves the Canadians and the uncle's are all for Toronto .. Always a texting match of memes when one or the other loses or wins .


Toronto. Always Toronto. Then, in the playoffs, any Canadian team that may be in them. Went to dozens of Flames games when I lived in Calgary, and a few Canucks games now that I live near Vancouver, but I'll forever be a die-hard Leafs fan; that's where I'm from.


----------



## Superbad421 (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm three hours away from Tdot being in Sarnia .


----------



## Superbad421 (Feb 23, 2020)

Been to a few of each sens and leaf games always a good time . Never made it to a playoff game tho.


----------

